# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Puntius denisonii - anyone seen it?



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm curious if anyone has ever seen these guys for sale or available in the states?


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm curious if anyone has ever seen these guys for sale or available in the states?


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes, $40 a pop where I saw them. These are not small fish, though, and they have the potential to become a bit ornery with age or with any major size discrepancies. They are indescribably beautiful, however. If they stayed smaller and schooled more tightly, I'd probably cough up the dough and make them a fixture in a planted tank someday.


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks, 2la. I was afraid they were still a bit pricey, but I have personally never seen them available, so I wasn't sure of the price.


----------



## imported_Ibn (Dec 12, 2003)

They are available in the states. First saw them at Albany Aquarium and am considering a pack of these for my new tank.

Actually just posted a new topic asking for others' input on their experiences w/these suckers.


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

I've seen them on sale here for € 15, but you'll need a nice school of them to look nice IMO. And they school pretty well.


----------



## imported_Ibn (Dec 12, 2003)

Sven,

How many do you think would be a good number? BTW, that's Euro nowadays correct (making it around $19.36 USD for one)?


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

I would take 10 as a minimum.


----------



## imported_Ibn (Dec 12, 2003)

Dang...10 of them...was thinking along the lines of 8...


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

8 could do as well, but as a strict minimum


----------



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

Pretty fish and school really well, I keep five of them and they look great, but they grow really fast and big, so they need a really big tank if you want to have a nice school.

Price over here is around 24 € though I've seen them cheaper.


----------



## imported_Ibn (Dec 12, 2003)

Got some.


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

people keep saying they grow big, but not how big. 

How big do they get?


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

ok, nevermind.

I just google them quickly and came up with a fish that gets 6inches long and likes to eat plants


----------



## imported_Ibn (Dec 12, 2003)

They do get to be about that big. 

As for the eating plants part, that's some erroneous info there...Those that you see in the tank hasn't touched any of the plants. I've seen them larger, about full grown, at Albany in their display tank. The tank is crammed w/plants, and they don't eat it at all...


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I had five of them, then all my fishes were killed in a power outage whilst I was on vacation. They do grow about as big and as fast as SAEs but I don't recall them nibbling at plants. At five inches, they would look better in a long tank, say 6ft. long, to REALLY show these puppies off. In my 90 gallon tank (4ft.) They didn't look like they had enough room to swim laps like they like to do as a group. I would get them again but would be careful about the color or the other fishes, so as not to clash with the overall appeal of the planted tank, if this is something you notice and care about.

Also, dont' know how they got into the Genus Puntius. When I researched it it was in Crossocheilus, like the SAE. Perhaps it has been identified, characterized and re-catalogued.

This photo is from my 2002 AGA entry which got an honorable mention. "Lacks depth," "Nice wall of plants." What can I say, I wanted to keep every plant!


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Here's a pic of a 4" Roseline that I rescued (







) from my LFS today. It's still showing it's official "I'm a stressed out fish" coloration after spending about 3 months in an LFS holding tank.

I'm hoping that a few days in a more civilized environment will get it to show it's true colors!


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Well, apparently, its true colors belonged elsewhere as this morning I found it belly-up in my Glosso. This rescue mission failed miserably.


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

well thats a bummer


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Well, I was out to The Octopus' Garden and Albany Aquarium today and both had 3-4" Roselines...for $65 each! Ouch!

I settled for some Sparkling Gouramis instead ($2.20 each).


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I have an article in a magazine about these fish. I will copy the article down for you guys. I have seen these at the lfs here and they have a few that are rather large. They are about 4 1/2 inches. They look amazing but they are too big for a schooling fish imo. Ill post the article this evening when I get off of work.


----------



## imported_selena (Oct 4, 2004)

For enyone in the GTA, I found these fish in PJ'S in square one mall in mississauga, Ontario. They had a large number in stock, but i cant remenber how much they were, sorry.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

For those in the SF Bay Area, Nippon just got some in this week and they're going for $29 each. They only have about 10 or so. I'm not biting this time as I have enough fishes and the color would clash.


----------

